# Lower Unit Loose



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Replace the bolt and run it. The other bolts should have kept it tight enough not to cause damage. I wouldn’t continue running it until you get a proper bolt though.


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

If the propeller still turned properly before loading it on the trailer you might have lucked out. First drain the lower unit of oil and look for metal shavings. The bottom screw where the oil comes out of is magnetized so look at the tip of it first. If no shavings then remove the foot from the motor, spray it off with fresh water and let dry. Once dry put a little grease on the drive shaft, reinstall the foot and fill it back up with oil. Afterwards run it on the hose and put it in gear. If the prop turns as it should and you don't hear any grinding then you are good. if not you will need to get a new one. 

BTW if you haven't put a new impellor on it in a couple years this might be a good time to do so since you will already have the lower unit off.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for the responses on this.... I freaking out a bit. I checked the lower unit oil and it didnt look to be milkier than should be for how long its been. I also noticed that i didnt have any shifting problems during the rest of the day. I looked up a bunch about cooling systems and i guess my concern was about the water coming from the seal where it was loose... It had me realize i didnt know if water filled the drive shaft housing (referring to area above the lower unit up to motor surrounding the drive shaft).


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Water won’t get in the gear case unless the seal around the shaft is compromised. Water fills the inside cavity of the midsection anyway, no worries there. If you maintained water pressure and did not overheat the water tube stayed connected or at least tight enough to keep water to the powerhead. Get a replacement bolt, tighten the rest to torque spec and go fishing.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

thanks dude


Smackdaddy53 said:


> Water won’t get in the gear case unless the seal around the shaft is compromised. Water fills the inside cavity of the midsection anyway, no worries there. If you maintained water pressure and did not overheat the water tube stayed connected or at least tight enough to keep water to the powerhead. Get a replacement bolt, tighten the rest to torque spec and go fishing.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

got a bolt and ran it yesterday... it was good. It was peeing strong and never overheated. I have to think that bolt was loose already and knocking the unit was the last straw. I have another question about the seal the bolts make between the lower unit and mid section.... Does water come out of that seal/area when you guys flush?


----------

